# 2 m/c from same batch of frosties - should we give up on the rest?



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi.

Wondered if anyone had any opinons on this!

We had 24 embryos frozen last feb after i ended up with quite severe OHSS. Our first FET last summer we thawed 6, all survived and we had a x7 cell and a x8 cell put back on day3. That ended in a very early m/c at just over 5 weeks. Am currently miscarrying at 6+2wks after our recent FET. This time we thawed 11, only 5 survived and we only got a x5 cell and a x6 cell which were transferred on day 3 again.

We have 7 left from the same batch and my instinct is saying to give up on them. Having had 2 BFP's come crashing down around me from this lot of embies,  i'm thinking that they're probably a dud lot - and that it was quantity rather than quality which won over due to the OHSS. 

The thought of doing a fresh cycle scares me witless after being so ill with the first one. We still have another FET and a fresh IVF left on the NHS.

Any thoughts?

jesXXX


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Ive had 4 miscarriages now, all at around the same stage as you.  My suggestion to you would be don't give up on your frosties.. however, I do think you should hold off on using them until youve had some tests done.  If you do have an immune issue, it wont matter whether you have a fresh cycle with your own eggs, use a donor, or use your frosties, the result will just be another early miscarriage.  ?Take it from someone whos been there, save yourself the heartache and get the tests done first.  Yes it's expensive but if it gets you your dream, its worth it.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd be inclined to agree with KP...essentially there are two factors in a successful pg - a "good" embryo (in turn a combination of egg and sperm quality), and a "good" environment for the embryo to go into

There _could _ be an issue with your embryos, but there _could_ also be an issue with the environment 
Very difficult to get a handle on embryo quality without CGH or PGD (which I don't think you can have done on frozen but could consider on a future fresh cycle)
Best way to get an idea of whether you have any immune issues which are causing the m/c, is to get some tests done - check out the immune threads here on FF. Think GP can do level 1 tests (although some want you to have had 3 m/c first...) for free and this will give indication if potentially other issues. Level 2 tests have to be done by a specialist and are expensive. Dr Gorgy is one many of us FFrs use

At least you will then be going ahead armed with as much information as possible, and if immune issues are identified you can take the right measures alongside your next FET

If you really don't want to go down the further tests route, you could ask for some basic additional meds on your next cycle - eg clexane, steroids as these are often what are presribed in cases of immune issues/ repeated m/c
But the best way to know for sure would be to get some tests done

Best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you for your replies ladies. 

I've already had a whole load of recurrent m/c tests done, and the only thing which showed up was slightly high antithrombin levels so i was on clexane and asprin for this cycle. PGD was mentioned as a possibility for the future (apparently as my embies were frozen on day 1 they could do it with them)

Was so hopeful with this PG as a potential cause for previous losses had been identified and was being treated, but guess it just wasn't meant to be


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

Another Severe OHSS'er here. If I were you I would hold off on the frosties and do a fresh cycle. I spoke to one of the best embryologists in the country, who in short, basically confirmed that OHSS often damages egg/embryo quality.

Out of the 18 embryos I had from my first ICSI (severe OHSS), none were viable at the time of FET. Out of my second ICSI and 15 embies (severe OHSS again!) only 4 were viable at the time of FET... 

Having said that, I had a twin FET yesterday with aparently 'beautiful' embryos... we shall see...

I will be doing another fresh cycle in July depending on the outcome. As they say - 'fresh is always best' 

Good luck 

Charlie xx


----------



## lucy2013 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Jes


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Jes, I have been told the same thing, although in my case they said my anti thrombin was low, at 77 and put me on clexane.  It mae no difference whatsoever, I still m/ced at 5 weeks, just like the cycles without it.  I was also on prednisolone this time.

Ive decided to go see Mr Gorgy, its expensive yes, around a thousand for the level 2 immunes and another thousand or so in meds if they find anything.  But the way I see it, IVF is even more expensive, and theres no point in me throwing away thousands of pounds to a clinic if its going to be wasted.


----------

